# Girl "comes out" to her school in a M.L.K. jr. day speech.....



## bryanpaul (Aug 8, 2011)

this is pretty good..... http://www.good.is/post/people-are-...ager-come-out-to-her-whole-school-on-mlk-day/


----------



## Nym (Aug 8, 2011)

wow...that was actually amazing....
doing something like that in front of
your whole school must have been tough
but congrats to her for being brave!


----------



## earthowl (Aug 15, 2011)

damn, that girl has a lot of courage, man. good for her!


----------

